# Fuel Consumption



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

What kind of Fuel consumption are you getting and how accurate do you feel the average mpg and remaining miles are?

Mine is shite! I average 26mpg, but the Fuel guage drops like like crazy and I dont think I get the average it quotes.

My remaining distance guage drops 5 miles after driving 2-3 and this just doesnt seem right.

I'm going to do a proper test next time i fil up to go from Full to 1/2 tank and reset all indicators so I get a good idea of the actual figures I'm getting for 1/2 a tank of fuel.

Opinions on your experiences please.


----------



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Yep about the same, unless on a long motorway cruise, and the other half is with me keeping the speed down


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Hi 
I drive only 2 1/2 miles to work so my average is only 22mpg
but i once got it up to 28mpg at the weekend on a longer drive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

averages around 29-31mpg - with journey to work and weekend blasts to the SW and i'm not usually hanging around...

rgds


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Get 27.6 over 6000 miles. managed to clip 150 last night on the deserted M40 at 1am so I don't hang around............


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

25-27 town/country roads
30-35 motorways.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Typically 29-30 during weekdays on a steady 20 mile return journey to and from work. Up to 33 on a good run!!! Town driving drops to 26.


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

29-31 for me because I only ever plod around wherever I go.


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

About 29 - 30 .80 mile commute each day 50% Mway I leave early in the morning to miss the traffic but cop it in the evening.
Actually improved slightly after chipping


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

Much the same as everyone here, 30.2 mpg over the last 7500 miles. Can't be driving hard enough!


----------



## daver (May 8, 2002)

My computer is showing an average of around 30mpg, although I don't believe I am getting this much. At this rate I should be getting around 400 miles out of a full tank but I am actually getting 350 or less. Typical driving is 20 miles to and from work, half the journey 50-70 mph, half the journey 30 or less  Usually take her out for a decent spin at the weekends.

Dave.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I usually get about 35 on my weekly journey to/from london. Around london I get about 22, which averages out to about 27-28 overall...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

How do people rate the mileage remaining guage and how accurate it is?


----------



## JOB_TT (May 9, 2002)

I'm amazed so many people are getting such high figures.

I usually get between 21 - 23 mpg (country roads and 60mph dual carriage ways).

I occasionally get close to 30 mph on long motorway journeys.


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

I'm mostly driving around town so I'm around the 25mpg mark. The remaining distance gauge drops in 5 mile increments.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Get...

+/- 27 town 
+/- 36 motorway/road..... always with 98 oct. BP or TOTAL


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:-[

Your all doing better than me I feel sick! 

My drinks like a fish! I'll update this when I've made a more scientific test! 
:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think the fuel remaining figure is pretty accurate also. I usually refil at 30miles, but I have run it to 0 before. The time I ran it to 0, the tank required 58litres to fill it again, so I suspect it was pretty close. I am not sure if the tank is 58 or 62 litres, because the book quotes both values...


----------



## BigD (May 9, 2002)

I only average about 24, and that's if I'm being careful!

Must be the new depleted uranium insoles I've fitted in my shoes!.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Mine showed 40.6mpg after the motorway run from Bristol to Quattrosports in West Sussex yesterday. When I had the AmD chip I was getting 25mpg average (previously 28mpg), with around 30mpg (32) on the motorway. I can see the difference just by looking at the instant mpg at any given speed and how much less I have to put my foot down to maintain a high speed cruise. At 100mph on the flat, it was showing 36mpg.

I'm going to leave the computer from now until I get back from Germany next week (Nurburgring then Ingolstadt) to see what the average is like after mixed fast motorway and track action.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

My journeys are mostly motorway and I always drive at 70 tops (well odd exception) and I average 36/37mpg.

On the few occasions I have the car in the city with me I get very low 20's


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

:dis showed i had 15 miles left filled it up and it took 55 liters.so i reckon it had a couple of liters safty.in other words would do another ten miles or so once it showed zero.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm averaging about the same as everyone else. Currently around 28ish over about 1000 miles with combined motorway, country roads and town driving. Had my DiS down to 0 miles left once before and it took 57 litres to refill, so i'm sure when it says 0, there is at least another 15 miles or so available.


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

Hi WAK,

Get around 30mpg, on longer journeys about 33mpg.

To get 26mpg you must have a large right foot 

Cheers Rod & Clair


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Mine averages about 23MPG which is probably not surprising I drive 30 miles a dayon the busy A4. Mainly crawling along than rapid burst of speed for 500 metres or so when a gap ooens up.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Forgot to say

Remaining miles to go said 30 this morning when I filled up with 53 litres of Optimax.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

My average is 32; 26-8 if I'm pushing it or stuck in traffic; 36-8 if on a long stretch restricted to 40 or 50 mph.

Pretty good, I feel, given what the car can do - which is a lot more than I can!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

So it starts!!!  1st Installment>>>
The handbook says 62 liter tank
62 Liters = 16.379126 Gallons

15m left on readout it takes 57 Litres to fill up, so assume 5 litres left before. 
Â£45 for Optimax.
Thats 1.3 Gallons and it rekons I have only 15m left to drive and my average is 25.4 on the DIS.

For arguments sake lets assume Audi are giving you 10-15 miles after the DIS says 0 to scare you into getting petrol.

DIS says 355m at 16.4 Gallons thats an approximation of 21.7 mpg ....Is that shite or what! 

At the average displayed of 25 it should say 410m remaining!

Anyone want to correct my figures do so, I'm using internet tools for the litre/gallon conversion and making plenty of assumptions that this thing is semi accurate.

At least the mileometer should be accurate and I can see how many real miles I get out of a tank!

I've reset all the DIS memorys so my science experiment has begun! ;D

Update to follow>>>>>


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Great - look forward to hearing the results. I've been meaning to do this for ages, just never been bothered when it comes down to it.


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

I think I'm in the minority here. I reset my DIS every time I fill the car up and let it run for the duration of the tank (normally about a week). The average for the tankfull is always around 33~34 MPG. The car gets a good mix of dual carriageways, A, & B roads and plenty of spirited driving (thrashing!). Maybe those extra oil changes early on did make a difference (apart from stopping it from using oil).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

Isn't your car a bit too new to achieve good fuel economy? How many thousand miles have you done?

Just to tell you why I think you are doing so little mpg. I think it must be the DIS misleading you with the range figure. And I will explain you what happens to my 1.8T Passat.

The Passat has the same fuel tank like the TT i.e. 62 litres. Although it has no range on it I normally get 35mpg on motorway up to 100mph and in the town short journey I get as little as 28 as I thrash it. So a tank on a motorway can last me up to 450 miles.

Now the interesting bit. When the red light for refueling will come on and the needle is in the red position I found out that when I go to refuel I may have as much as 15 litres still left inside the fuel tank!!!

This is a lot and I think the VAG cars give you advance warning for refueling so you don't run out of fuel and you will look like a silly arse!!

I believe you may have more fuel left in the tank that you may think?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

wak
i was under the assumtion that 1 gallon=4.55 litres
so 62/4.55=13.6 gallons not 16.3 so ireckon you getting loads to gallon you just got your sums wrong ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

Last years trip to the 'ring returned some good MPG as it was some straight m/way and then some A roads.

The problem was when I got on the "toll road" 

Comsumption then was constantly at 13mpg.
Hoping to do better/worse this time ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

Last years trip to the 'ring returned some good MPG as we used some long m/way sections and then some good A roads.

The problem was when I got on the "toll road" 

Comsumption then was constantly at 13mpg.
Hoping to do better/worse this time ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I actually thought it was around 13 gallons but 2 web site calculators gave the same 16 gallon figure.

Anyone know for sure? (are there 2 types of Gallon? US/imperial/metric etc, kinda rings a bell?)

vlastan, I'm not thrashing the car just driving at sensible speeds and what I class as average driving, if a little bit slow for a sporty number like a TT.

I just object to driving 4 miles and seeing a noticeable difference in my fuel guage, just seems to drop faster than a 25mpg car should.

You maybe have a point on mileage but Its done 1900 now and I wouldnt expect a huge difference in mpg from now.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:-[
Bollox!! Just found this: 
62 liter = 13.638093 gallon [UK]
62 liter = 14.075286 gallon [US, dry]
62 liter = 16.378667 gallon [US, liquid]

how many Galloooons can there be!! 

I have to start my calcs again!!


----------



## davef (May 7, 2002)

Pretty much the same for me:

Around 26 about town , 29-30 ish overall

AmD chip and milltek fitted

Dave :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The handbook says 62 liter tank 
62 Liters = 13.638093 Gallons

15m left on readout it takes 57 Litres to fill up, so assume 5 litres left before. 
Â£45 for Optimax. 
Thats 1.3 Gallons and it rekons I have only 15m left to drive and my average is 25.4 on the DIS.

For arguments sake lets assume Audi are giving you 10-15 miles after the DIS says 0 to scare you into getting petrol.

DIS says 355m at 13.6 Gallons thats an approximation of 26.1 mpg ....THATS A BIT BETTER! 

At least the mileometer should be accurate and I can see how many real miles I get out of a tank!

The science experiment continues! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

I'm getting 28-30mpg running on standard unleaded (mostly) and driving on twisty countryside A-Roads, up and down hills and through 30mph villages - but hopefully that'll improve once things losen up (only done 1500 miles so far.

Does running on Super Unleaded/Optimax improve economy?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

you seriously didn't know that there is a difference betwen an English and an American gallon...SHAME ON YOU!!

And you call yourself a proud Englisman????? tsch tsch tsch!!

congratulations to stephen green who spotted the mistake...he is tonight's hero!! give him 5 stars now!

)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I didnt even know theres a dry gallon and a liquid gallon! 

"proud Englishman"!!! ;D
you crahzy guy!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Wak

I reckon mine took about 7000 miles to settle down into good fuel economy. I now average about 28-31 on a normal tank (mainly A roads and motorways with the odd country lane blast), up to about 34-35 on a long motorway steady journey and down at 12 for track use. I rarely drive in town (and never when it is busy) as I am now a country yokel...

I think my DIS is slightly optimistic with its figures on MPG

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

mine is fairly terrible I average 230-250miles on a full tank....maybe it's my driving?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

PJ, Whats you average on the DIS?

and are you really driving with a lead foot all the time? ???


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Must say pretty much the same at around 28-31 but have noticed an slight improvement over the two weeks that I have had my TT - I have only used Optimax (not sure what the original owner used) - seems it could be making a difference


----------



## sueb (May 7, 2002)

I've noticed a significant improvement since going over the 10k barrier. I'm now at 13k and it just gets better in every way (not just the mpg!). 
Despite a short journey to work of 2 miles daily for a lot of the tank, then a 200 mile 'spirited drive' round the Welsh mountains, I still average over 30 mpg. I now regularly get over 340 miles on a tankful of Optimax .


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Wak...yes I suffer from lead foot even to the corner shop..never really check the DIS to be honest :-[ I think I just need to slow down a bit!

I'm going to give it a go and see what it does to my fuel consumption..to be fair I drive everyday bumper 2 bumper in very heavy traffic. I think that's the problem..lucky to get into 4th gear!

I know doing over 130mph on the motorway sucks it up a bit though


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

Low twenties for me.. possibly something to do with the powerful magnet in my right insole ;D

All on country roads, I might add.

The lowest that I've ever had the guage drop to was near zero, rumbling around Utrecht looking for a fuel station.

After driving with the light on in nose-to-tail city traffic for ten miles or so with the light on, I still had a gallon or so left..


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Accurately measured over 10,225 miles:-

8) Average : 29.10 mpg
 Best tankful : 31.86 mpg
 Worst tankful : 26.65 mpg

DIS gives an overall avaerage figure about 1 mpg more optimistic.


----------



## stewart (May 6, 2002)

On trips up to Glasgow (all fairly quiet motorway, fast, steady motoring) average 34 - 35 mpg!

Trips to London (all busy motorway, mixed speeds, stop / start) average 28 - 29 mpg.

Country road thrashes, average 22 - 25mpg.


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

I only get 19mpg going to work, but I'm luck to get passed 3rd ! On a run its about 30.

sTTu


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I resest the DIS when I collected the car (not new). I think we've done around 1200 miles, the DIS is showing 26.4mpg average.

The car is usually on Optimax and is unmodified, the driving is 80% weekend country blasts, 20% pootling around town. The roof is off for almost all the driving.

I'm quite pleased with this, I expected it to be worse given that we never have the roof on.

When I had a Coupe, I got around 29.5 mpg before having it chipped. Post chip it dropped to 28.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

getting 34.4mpg thats 40mile runs and in and around town i think thats good ;D

cheers trevor


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Averaged 28.3mpg over last 2 1/2 years and 21,000 miles in my 225 Coupe. Varies between 23 & 33 depending on journey


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

I've clocked up just under 43000 miles in the last 15 months and am getting an average of around 30.1 mpg running mainly on Optimax with a 70/30 split of motorway/town driving - I don't think that's too bad


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

average 23.7, maximum tank range ever 330miles good compared to my race car 4.5mpg, 28 miles to the bagtank.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Wak,

as you started this popular issue here....how many mpg did you get when you were doing the strip in the GTI International event?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

No matter how I drive it, it always seems to average out at 28.9 MPG. On the South Circular to work, its probably a lot less (not reset & tried it), but with time to spare driving back from Bristol once, I got 45.5 MPG from a cold start, averaging (just) 61 MPH. 
PS, there's a really nice bend on the M40 that loves to be taken at 135!! ;D Just don't expect the MPG!


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

I decided to give the Optimax a go after reading EVO and low an behold my av. mpg has changed from 30.2 mpg to 30.9mpg after 2 tankfuls!
Identical driving route and patterns to every other day.
I am as sceptical as the next bloke about petrol Co. claims, but now the engine feels even crisper, it must be my imagination.
Anyone else carried out the comparison, (I ran 7.5K miles without a drop of Shell, mainly on 95 RON), and what are the views, something in it or corporate bullshit?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vlastan, I have been logging some info but I'm still housebound after last weekend and havent taken the figures from sunday.

I will get them next time I start the car because that was a mix of everytype of driving in one day, sedate, cruising, some fast toying with Corrado past Golf convoys on the M4, 9 sprints, fast long cruise home.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

On the hillclimbs and sprints I get an average of 3 MPG ... yes 3 MPG !


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

average 26-28 mpg, but 33-38 mpg on easy motorway crusies, 20-24 mpg town....... but a soon as Mr Turbo Charger says hello those MPG just fall !


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I get about 350 miles before warning light thing goes off, this is equal to about 30 mpg. Not bad I suppose.

However, if you are flooring your right foot you can see the needle edging to the left.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wak, fuel economy seems a bit strange to me.
My coupe ( next to yours at beaconsfield) gets a varied cosumption.
after town work = 250 miles per tank
motorway work = 350 mp tank
Last week after going to work for 5 days (stop start) and "AFTER FILLING" the DIS suggested 315 miles left, and as I drove down the motorway the DIS went UP! After 100 miles I still had 325 miles left to go.
Your scientific experient needs me to go for 400 miles on one tank,?? possible
Also when the warning light comes on I've managed to put put 52 litres in suggesting that that 10 remain to give a "fuel buffer" of 10 liters.
CYA SOON


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I also noticed this after filling, and driving sedately the avg mpg goes up along with the distance remaining.

I'm still keeping a log and will wait until I've finished this tank before posting some results.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Same in mine, the DIS miles remaining will keep going up from a cold start as the engine warms up, so worth ignoring until its warm. If I know I have an 80 mile drive in front of me, and get in and it says 55 miles left, I'm pretty sure I'll get there, as it will soon be saying 90 miles left.
'You cann'a change the laws of physics, captain!'


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

Not sure what this adds to the debate but,

Filled up yesterday with Optimax and then drove carefully from Reading to Kent.

After 63 miles the DIS was reading 485 miles remaining in the tank, so plus the 63 that I had just done I could squeeze 548 miles in total out of a tank.

Not bad eh!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

485 miles! Posey git! Was you driving Miss Daisey then? ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I am not sure if I mentioned in my previous post on Optimax, but the evo write-up suggested mpg is reduced slightly when comparing optimax to normal unleaded...


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

sorry just testing sig pics ;D


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

I was just driving sensibly!!

Boring as hell !! (Kent is mostly down hill from Berkshire as well)

So can anyone get the DIS to 500?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Paul W - Living in Kent as well, my journey from Resding invloves the southern M25 as well! If you ever actually manage to get 548 miles out of one tank, then let me know. Reckon the most I've ever got from one tank is well under 400m. The 45.5 mpg back from bristol was a one of relaxing m-way drive, not normal round town. If you do get this mp tank, let us know if you think it's down to the make of fuel, as I've never used Optimax, tend to use Esso, but the Esso & Shell garages in Blendon are always the same price, so open to suggestion!

Justin D - testing my sig pic too, but you must be on ADSL - not got there yet ,
Cheers,
K


----------

